# Resume does not work on Thinkpad X201



## nosheep (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi,

Recently I've read a great article about Suspend/Resume and Laptop on the March/April 2018 issue of FreeBSD Journal. So, I've understood many things, but apparently not all.

I tried again and again to perform a suspend/resume successfully on many versions of FreeBSD on my Lenovo Thinkpad X201, but it never works.

In accordance of the next page, that must to work out of the box no? https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops#Laptop_support

What i've tried exactly?

on FreeBSD
- 10.4-RELEASE amd64
- 11.1-RELEASE amd64
- 11.2-RC1 amd64
- 12.0-CURRENT amd64 (20180605-r334665)

1. Setup an USB stick with the desired image
2. Boot on the USB stick
3. Choose Shell on the installer prompt
4. Type kld_load acpi_ibm
5. Type sysctl hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state (S3 supported)
6. Type sysctl hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3
7. Close and reopen the lid

The system goes to a S3 sleep mode, but never resume successfully. Systematically the system hangs with a black screen. I can't take any information on any log...

You can note, I do not tried on X11, it is not installed just like the system.

I've tried too with the latest version of TrueOS, and it's the same result...

On the other side, I've tried with OpenBSD 6.3 and all works fine! Really all! Suspend/Resume, WiFi, graphics, TouchPad, everything... And please, out of the box.

Where I'm wrong? Please tell me I'm an idiot and show me the right way!

If it does not work on this ThinkPad model, OK that's fine, I'm going to change my laptop. But if there is a way to make it work, please show me.


----------



## rsronin (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm in the process of researching and buying an old Thinkpad, so good to know.


----------

